# Biete CPU 313C-2DP



## Noggzen (28 Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
biete euch eine nur 1x genutzte CPU von Siemens an.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine 313C-2DP / 313-6CF03-0AB0
ohne MMC.
Und er will oder braucht kann noch die Software for Students Edition 2004 SR4 bekommen.
Bzgl. Sensorik habe ich auch noch einige wer da Interesse hat ainfach anschreiben es handelt sich um Lichttaster (FT50, gewinkelte Lichttaster, induktive M12 M8..etc)

bei Interesse einfach melden. 

ciao


----------



## Rudi (28 Januar 2011)

Gibt es denn dazu auch eine Preisvorstellung ?


----------



## Corosop15 (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rudi,

nervt Dich das Fehlen eines Preises des Verkäufers auch so? Eine Preisangabe müßte hier Pflicht sein, ohne Angabe sollte der Beitrag wieder gelöscht werden.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## Noggzen (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle,
VHB

Gruß


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Januar 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi,
> 
> nervt Dich das Fehlen eines Preises des Verkäufers auch so? Eine Preisangabe müßte hier Pflicht sein, ohne Angabe sollte der Beitrag wieder gelöscht werden.
> 
> ...



Die besten Antworten sind dann:

- Schick mir doch mal ein Angebot
- Was wäre es Dir denn wert?


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2011)

*natürlich nur 1x genutzt ...*



Noggzen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> biete euch eine nur 1x genutzte CPU von Siemens an.
> Es handelt sich hierbei um eine 313C-2DP / 313-6CF03-0AB0
> ohne MMC.


Hallo,
was sollen wir uns unter "nur 1x genutzt" vorstellen?
Spannung angeschlossen - eingeschaltet - PENG!!! - das war die 1x Nutzung? 
Du schreibst nichts, ob die CPU überhaupt funktionstüchtig ist.
Oder war die CPU seit 2006 in einem Schmiedehammer mit viel Flugrost oder einer Fischfabrik im 24/7-Einsatz? Ununterbrochen - also 1x? 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Noggzen (28 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was sollen wir uns unter "nur 1x genutzt" vorstellen?
> Spannung angeschlossen - eingeschaltet - PENG!!! - das war die 1x Nutzung?
> Du schreibst nichts, ob die CPU überhaupt funktionstüchtig ist.
> ...




Ich werde sowas nicht mehr kommentieren wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden

Gruß

PS: Die CPU war genau 30min im Dauereinsatz und ist noch voll funktionsfähig


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Ich werde sowas nicht mehr kommentieren


Unter welchem Benutzername hast Du denn "sowas" schon mal kommentiert? 



Noggzen schrieb:


> PS: Die CPU war genau 30min im Dauereinsatz und ist noch voll funktionsfähig


Na, das ist doch wenigstens eine konkrete Aussage.
Womöglich ist auf dieser quasi neuwertigen CPU noch Garantie von Siemens drauf. (?)

Gruß


----------



## Noggzen (28 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Unter welchem Benutzername hast Du denn "sowas" schon mal kommentiert?
> 
> jaja
> 
> ...



Nein keine Garantie mehr wurde aber in einem IP 54 Schrank bei angenehmen 21°C gelagert  keine Sorge habe die am Wochenende nochmals in Betrieb genommen und alles wunderbar:s1:


----------



## thomass5 (28 Januar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Nein keine Garantie mehr wurde aber in einem IP 54 Schrank bei angenehmen 21°C gelagert  keine Sorge habe die am Wochenende nochmals in Betrieb genommen und alles wunderbar:s1:



also 2x benutzt ;-)

Thomas


----------



## Noggzen (28 Januar 2011)

Nein in Betrieb nehmen ist nicht benutzt Benutzt ist im Schrank eingebaut, verdrahtet und Funktion in der Logik


----------



## Noggzen (28 Januar 2011)

Benutzt ist ein Wischmobb auch erst wenn er in Wasser getunkt ist und nicht wenn er in den Schrank gestellt wurde


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2011)

Ich kenn' da so ein Sprichwort: Getroffene Hunde bellen.

Es war doch gar keine Antwort mehr nötig - vor allem nach dem Versprechen: "keine Kommentierungen mehr!".

Gruß


----------



## Noggzen (29 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich kenn' da so ein Sprichwort: Getroffene Hunde bellen.
> 
> Es war doch gar keine Antwort mehr nötig - vor allem nach dem Versprechen: "keine Kommentierungen mehr!".
> 
> Gruß




Tut mir leid,wenn ein neuer bei seinem ersten post sO geschmäht wird Wende och mich an ein anderes forum


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Tut mir leid,wenn ein neuer bei seinem ersten post sO geschmäht wird Wende och mich an ein anderes forum



Jetzt mal nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein. Die sind ganz lieb und wollen nur spielen ;-)


----------



## SPS-Progger (29 Januar 2011)

@Noggzen

Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu .

Vor allem der User "PN/DP" schein mit seinen derart blöden Kommentaren hier sein Geld zu verdienen. :sb6:

Du hast hier ledigich etwas zum Verkauf angeboten. Mehr nicht und auch nicht weniger. Also sollte jemand wirklich Interesse daran haben, wird er sich schon bei Dir per PN melden.

Aber so ist das halt wohl in einem Forum wo nur Supermänner drin sind :-D

Gruß

SPS-Progger


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

SPS-Progger schrieb:


> Vor allem der User "PN/DP" schein mit seinen derart blöden Kommentaren hier sein Geld zu verdienen. :sb6:



Du hast sicher seinen ganzen oder zumindest die meisten seiner Beiträge durchgelesen und bist dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, oder nicht? 
Oder hast Du nur seine Antworten in Deinem und diesem Thread bewertet? 
Oder kennst Du ihn gar persönlich und glaubst dass Du Dir deshalb so ein Urteil erlauben kannst?



> Aber so ist das halt wohl in einem Forum wo nur Supermänner drin sind :-D



Da muss ich entschieden widersprechen. Hier gibt es nicht nur Supermänner sondern auch Superfrauen. :-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Da muss ich entschieden widersprechen. Hier gibt es nicht nur Supermänner sondern auch Superfrauen. :-D


 
dann passt bloß auf wenn der nicht mal in eurer gegend ist und
mit seinen Laseraugen euer Auto zerschneidet


----------



## Corosop15 (29 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Da muss ich entschieden widersprechen. Hier gibt es nicht nur Supermänner sondern auch Superfrauen. :-D


 
Recht so, Rainer. Auch die Frauen tragen Ihren Anteil zu diesem guten Forum bei.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2011)

SPS-Progger schrieb:


> @Noggzen
> 
> Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu .
> 
> Vor allem der User "PN/DP" schein mit seinen derart blöden Kommentaren hier sein Geld zu verdienen. :sb6:


Bist Du also immer noch eingeschnappt wegen meiner Hinweise zu Deiner nicht gesetzeskonformen Buchführung und Deiner Weigerung, im Fall eines Verkaufs eine Rechnung auszustellen? Findet sich kein Käufer, der Deine krumme Tour mitmacht?

Mal unter uns:
Ich wäre Dir sehr verbunden, wenn du mir erklären könntest, wie man mit blöden Kommentaren Geld verdienen kann. Das wäre doch mal eine angenehme Alternative zum täglich arbeiten gehen. Sollte ich Vergnügungssteuer von den Forumsmitgliedern kassieren? Oder in welche Richtung geht Deine Geschäftsidee? Falls das funktioniert, dann würde ich Dich eventuell an den Erlösen beteiligen (wären 3..10% angemessen?). Allerdings müßte das ganze natürlich ohne Belege ablaufen ... Du verstehst ... 

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Nein in Betrieb nehmen ist nicht benutzt Benutzt ist im Schrank eingebaut, verdrahtet und Funktion in der Logik


Aha, eine CPU ggf. wochenlang in einem Versuchsaufbau im Büro zu Programmierübungen zu nutzen, würde nach Deiner Logik dann "unbenutzt" bedeuten?

Weißt Du, so eine Aussage von wegen "nur 1x genutzt" kann doch eh kein Mensch glauben - noch nicht einmal Du selber. Deshalb ja meine Nachfrage, was Du darunter verstehst, mit Beispielen, in welcher Bandbreite Deine Aussage aufgefasst werden kann. Ich meinte, meine Frage eher lustig als schmähend formuliert zu haben.
Sofort darauf kam Deine eingeschnappte Antwort: "_Ich werde sowas nicht mehr kommentieren_", läßt Dich aber zu 3 weiteren Beiträgen mit Rechtfertigungsversuchen hinreißen. Daraufhin dann mein Beitrag mit dem Sprichwort von den bellenden Hunden.



Noggzen schrieb:


> Tut mir leid,wenn ein neuer bei seinem ersten post sO geschmäht wird Wende och mich an ein anderes forum


Wo ist Deiner Meinung nach die "Schmähung" Deiner Person in meinen Fragen?
Ich bin kein Sprach-Formulierungs-Genie (und Du offensichtlich auch nicht), doch sollte ich Dich in meinen 3 Beiträgen tatsächlich "geschmäht" haben, dann will ich mich in aller Form dafür entschuldigen und die entsprechende Formulierung zukünftig nicht wieder verwenden.

Wer sich auf einen öffentlichen Markplatz stellt, um Dinge für viel Geld zu verkaufen, muß sich - so oder so formulierte - Nachfragen potentieller Käufer gefallen lassen. Vor allem, wenn die Herkunft oder der Artikelzustand völlig unglaubwürdig beschrieben wird.

Harald


----------



## Noggzen (29 Januar 2011)

Jetzt heul doch nicht so rum  stell eine konkrete Frage wenn du Interesse hast, aber es entsteht wirklich der Eindruck dass du hier nur Dinge kommentierst weil .... ich weiß es nicht 

Also Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen

Gruß


----------



## Noggzen (29 Januar 2011)

@PN/DP
Noch ein kleiner Zusatz: Bin weder Sprachgenie noch professioneller Verkäufer. Wenn meine Beschreibung vielleicht nicht so ganz durchdacht war tut es mir leid und lasse mich eines besseren belehren


----------

